# Good email hosting?



## SwitchBlade (Aug 28, 2014)

I am wondering what everyone is using for email hosting? I have a personal email address that uses webmail on a kloxo vps that I use but now that I actually use the email more and more I want to put it somewhere secure (before it was not used much) and do not want it on a vps. I want some place that is free or cheap for just one mailbox that will let me use my own domain name. Being able to check email on my desktop and phone is important too.

What to use? What do you suggest?


----------



## mojeda (Aug 28, 2014)

You could check out Rackspace Email $2/month and supports your own domain, I don't think you get exchange sync but you can do POP/IMAP. If you need Exchange sync then you'll have to go with their Hosted Exchange for $10/m per mailbox.

I've been using their Hosted Exchange for a while and it's been pretty solid, only downfall is you can't use your own domain to access email (mail.domain.tld). You have to use their generic one to access it online.


----------



## splitice (Aug 28, 2014)

Ive been running Zimbra for years, total cost is around $20/m for the VPS (DigitalOcean) its on - its free and rock solid. Maybe Ill eventually move if someone was to offer a similar level of service (a decent number of domains for aliases, a decent number of mailboxes) for a reasonable price.

So I am as well interested in what people are using


----------



## raj (Aug 28, 2014)

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/33315/mxroute-e-mail-hosting-don-t-miss-this-insane-offer


----------



## bizzard (Aug 28, 2014)

MXroute looks promising.

For now, I use webmin/virtualmin on a 512MB RamNode VPS with backup MX.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Aug 28, 2014)

I use Zoho for a few emails. Very clean and free


----------



## nunim (Aug 28, 2014)

I've heard good things about Zoho recently, but I've been using Google Apps for years and I can't complain, never have delivery issues.


----------



## Schultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Namecheap email hosting, very reliable & excellent support. opcorn:


----------



## Francisco (Aug 28, 2014)

How about shared? 



All plans include backups and such.

Francisco


----------



## fm7 (Aug 29, 2014)

nunim said:


> I've heard good things about Zoho recently, but I've been using Google Apps for years and I can't complain, never have delivery issues.


I have a Zoho (paid) account and I'm not that happy. Since I moved a domain from Google Apps I started to receive new and persistent spam from some companies that looks like "whitelisted" by Zoho -- doesn't matter how much times I mark the crap as spam, day after day it reappers in my inbox.  Note I never received spam from that companies before. At least there is something very wrong with Zoho's anti-spam system but I wouldn't discard something dark going on like an insider selling client's e-mail addresses.


----------



## jhadley (Aug 29, 2014)

I would recommend Rackspace Apps for email hosting - it's not the cheapest but I find it quite reasonable given how well it works.


----------



## switsys (Aug 29, 2014)

fm7 said:


> I have a Zoho (paid) account and I'm not that happy. Since I moved a domain from Google Apps I started to receive new and persistent spam from some companies that looks like "whitelisted" by Zoho -- doesn't matter how much times I mark the crap as spam, day after day it reappers in my inbox.  Note I never received spam from that companies before. At least there is something very wrong with Zoho's anti-spam system but I wouldn't discard something dark going on like an insider selling client's e-mail addresses.



I use a zoho plan for a few 'dedicated' email addresses (along with their online business suite).

Only a FEW people even knows about these addresses.

I receive more and more spam emails every day. This has been the case for the last 6 months.


----------

